# Belfast ferry stopover



## Bella (May 14, 2005)

Any suggestions for overnight stopover near/ at Stenaline Ferry Terminal, Belfast?
I don't have good sealegs and after 8 hours ferry journey I'm not sure how fit I'd be to drive any distance to a campsite.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I lived and worked in Belfast for many years and this is the nearest I can think of: https://newtownabbey.campstead.com/CheckAvailability.asp

Not ideal as it's right beside a main road but OK for one night I guess, Alan.


----------



## coroner (May 31, 2005)

Free aire at carrigfergus and whitehead


----------



## kabundi (Feb 14, 2011)

The only other overnight stop in or around Belfast is at Dundonald Ice Bowl www. theicebowl. It is the opposite side of Belfast and not as easy to find as the one recommended by Alan. Alan's recommendation is about 15 to 20 minutes drive from the Stena terminal via M2, M5, A2. Dundonald is about 30 minutes.


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi Bella,

The site at Newtownabbey has been renovated and is getting good reviews from clubs and individuals,

You could also look at this site run by another local district council.

http://www.theicebowl.com/template1.asp?pid=213&

I have not stayed at either. Both are around 5 miles from the ferry terminal, but on opposite sides of the city.

Check out www.motorhomecraic.com our local free to join forum covering all of Ireland. It has hundreds of stopovers listed although you need to subscribe to access them £10 per year. Most members are happy though to give recommendations.

Davy


----------



## Bella (May 14, 2005)

*Irish Stopover*

Thanks for the info: I have already sent off for membership of Irish motorhome club
and checking out MCC NI group.


----------

